# Havia muito tempo que eles não se viam



## dec-sev

Bom dia!
Um homem encontra o seu amigo y diz: “Há quanto tempo te não via!”
Y otra oração do meo manual:
_Havia muito tempo que eles não se viam._
Em ambas orações o verbo “ver” está no pretérito imperfeito. Não deve estar “ver” na segunda no pretérito mais-que perfeito que “haver” está no pretérito imperfeito? 
Eu diria “...que eles não se _*viram*_”.


----------



## Leandro

dec-sev said:


> Bom dia!
> Um homem encontra o seu amigo *e* diz: “Há quanto tempo não *te *via!”
> *E* *outra* oração do *meu* manual:
> _Havia muito tempo que eles não se viam._
> Em ambas orações o verbo “ver” está no pretérito imperfeito. Não *deveria* estar “ver” no pretérito mais-que perfeito na segunda já que “haver” está no pretérito imperfeito?
> Eu diria “...que eles não se _*viram*_”.



A segunda frase está correta, Dec-Sev. Dizer "Havia muito tempo que eles não se viram" fica e soa estranho. O pretérito-mais-que-perfeito é o passado do passado, ou seja, o passado de uma ação já situada no passado. Mas o uso desse tempo verbal só é visto na linguagem literária e textos mais rebuscados. Na língua falada ou escrita simples (cartas, relatórios, mensagens) usa-se o pretérito perfeito ou a forma composta havia/tinha + particípio.

Ex:

Pretérito-mais-que-perfeito:

"João via o filme que *ganhara *de presente." (Gramaticalmente correto)

Mas usamos mais:

"João via o filme que *havia/tinha ganhado* de presente." (Errado segundo a gramática, porém já é aceito)

ou 

"João via o filme que ganhou de presente." (Errado segundo a gramática)


----------



## Janeca

dec-sev said:


> Bom dia!
> Um homem encontra o seu amigo y diz: “Há quanto tempo te não via!”
> Y otra oração do meo manual:
> _Havia muito tempo que eles não se viam._
> Em ambas orações o verbo “ver” está no pretérito imperfeito. Não deve estar “ver” na segunda no pretérito mais-que perfeito que “haver” está no pretérito imperfeito?
> Eu diria “...que eles não se _*viram*_”.


 
Caro Dec-Sev

A primeira frase também poderia ser:
«Há quanto tempo não te *vejo*!»
Aqui, o presente «vejo» tem um sentido de duração, de acção que se prolonga no tempo, desde o passado até ao presente.

Ora, na segunda frase, «Havia muito tempo que eles não se *viam*.», o pretérito imperfeito tem aproximadamente o mesmo sentido, de duração, mas terminando no passado e não no presente.

Compliquei mais?

Só mais um pormenor: em português de Portugal, hoje em dia emprega-se quase exclusivamente a forma curta do particípio passado do verbo ganhar - «tinha *ganho*» - embora a gramática prescreva a forma longa («*ganhado*») com o auxiliar «ter».


----------



## coolbrowne

Bom dia, *dec-sev*

Será que o livro não diz "não te" em vez de "te não"?





dec-sev said:


> ...“Há quanto tempo não te via!”...


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Será que o livro não diz "não te" em vez de "te não"?


 
Se o manual do dec-sev foi elaborado em Portugal, como suspeito, qualquer das frases está correcta e conforme aos nossos usos. E também o estão as duas variantes sugeridas pelo coolbrowne.


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrgado Carfer. 


Carfer said:


> Se o manual do dec-sev foi elaborado em Portugal, como suspeito, qualquer das frases está correcta e conforme aos nossos usos...


Não conhecia este uso (mais um débito. )


----------



## dec-sev

Janeca said:


> Caro Dec-Sev
> 
> A primeira frase também poderia ser:
> «Há quanto tempo não te *vejo*!»
> Aqui, o presente «vejo» tem um sentido de duração, de acção que se prolonga no tempo, desde o passado até ao presente.
> 
> Ora, na segunda frase, «Havia muito tempo que eles não se *viam*.», o pretérito imperfeito tem aproximadamente o mesmo sentido, de duração, mas terminando no passado e não no presente.
> 
> Compliquei mais?


Não tanto  Sempre comparo português com otras linguas que estudo, e se enconto  alguma coisa que se expressa em otras linguas empregando outras construções ou outros tempos, isso sempre me parece raro. Por exemplo, acho en em inglês na segunda oração (Havia muito tempo...) se usa past perfect. 

@coolbrowne: Comprovei uma vez mais. Escrevi a frase correctamente. O libro foi escrito por uma professora russa  Melhor dito, por duas professoras russas. 


> «Há quanto tempo não te *vejo*!»


Claro que neste caso o homem que a diz ja viu o seu amigo. O encontro depois de muito tempo em que não se viam há tido lugar. Supohno que se possa usar a frase quando a gente siga sem ver-se:
Um amigo meo chega a Sevastopol e telefona-me. Quer que encontremos pela tarde, mais eu tengo muito travalho e não estou seguro que tenga tempo livre. O amigo diz:  «Há quanto tempo não te *vejo*!»
Correcto?


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Se o manual do dec-sev foi elaborado em Portugal, como suspeito, qualquer das frases está correcta e conforme aos nossos usos. E também o estão as duas variantes sugeridas pelo coolbrowne.


 
Sendo que a colocação do tipo _*"não te via"*_ é de longe a mais usada, pelo menos atualmente (em Portugal).


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Sendo que a colocação do tipo _*"não te via"*_ é de longe a mais usada, pelo menos atualmente (em Portugal).


 
Não digo que não, na realidade nunca tinha dado atenção a esse pormenor até ao momento em que o dec-sev fez a pergunta. Não obstante, a construção _'*que te não via' *_não só me soa perfeitamente bem como ia jurar que ainda está bastante difundida. Assim de memória e de repente, só me ocorre aquele poema do Augusto Gil, no qual, referindo-se à neve, diz _'Há quanto tempo a não via'._ Bem sei que o Augusto Gil já morreu há muitos anos e que a construção não usa o '_te_' mas em termos de colocação pronominal é a mesma.


----------



## uchi.m

dec-sev said:


> Um amigo meu chega a Sevastopol e telefona-me. Quer que encontremos pela tarde, mais eu tenho muito trabalho e não estou certo que eu tenha tempo livre. O amigo diz:  «Há quanto tempo não te *vejo*!»
> Correcto?



Correto


----------



## Macunaíma

_Há muito tempo que não nos vemos._ (presente)
_Havia muito tempo que não nos víamos._ (pretérito imperfeito)
_Não nos vimos por muito tempo._ (pretérito perfeito)
_Nunca nos víramos antes daquele encontro._ (pretérito mais-que-perfeito)

O mais-que-perfeito sempre se refere a um momento passado claramente delimitado em relação a outro momento passado também claramente delimitado.

O pretérito perfeito se refere a um momento ou período de tempo inteiramente considerado no passado.

O pretérito imperfeito descreve uma ação/estado prolongado no passado. Seu uso na frase que você deu se justifica por ser um caso de discurso indireto (_reported speech_). Em orações em que o passado se liga ao presente, introduzidas por expressões como _"há tempo que", "desde que", etc,_ o verbo no presente já traz a idéia de continuidade desde o passado, que em inglês seria expressa pelo _present perfect_. No discurso indireto, em que essa idéia de continuidade é deslocada para o passado, a passagem desse verbo para o pretérito imperfeito é natural, já que é justamente essa a função do imperfeito: expressar um passado contínuo, prolongado.

_Desde_ criança eu _tenho_ vontade de pilotar aviões. 
Eu comecei a pilotar aos 25 anos. _Desde_ criança eu _tinha_ essa vontade.

Eu espero que isso ajude em alguma coisa.

Ah, e seu português já é muito bom


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Não digo que não, na realidade nunca tinha dado atenção a esse pormenor até ao momento em que o dec-sev fez a pergunta. Não obstante, a construção _'*que te não via' *_não só me soa perfeitamente bem como ia jurar que ainda está bastante difundida. Assim de memória e de repente, só me ocorre aquele poema do Augusto Gil, no qual, referindo-se à neve, diz _'Há quanto tempo a não via'._ Bem sei que o Augusto Gil já morreu há muitos anos e que a construção não usa o '_te_' mas em termos de colocação pronominal é a mesma.



Concordo com o Carfer !

No entanto, ambas as formas estão em uso !

Em geral, a forma tem sempre o "que te" para dar a ênfase no "a ti" tornando a "frase positiva" ao contrário de "que não .." que soa mais negativo", pois sempre é usada em situações "alegres". 

Dasvidania !


----------



## vf2000

_"Há quanto tempo _*a não*_ via" é cacófato! se foi o _Augusto Gil... tá valendo...


----------



## dec-sev

Macunaíma said:


> Em orações em que o passado se liga ao presente, introduzidas por expressões como _"há tempo que", "desde que", etc,_ o verbo no presente já traz a idéia de continuidade desde o passado, que em inglês seria expressa pelo _present perfect_.


_I’ve wanted to fly since my childhood._
If I understand it correctly, the phrase means that I still want to fly and nothing more. It is not clear if my dream has come true or not. Or am I mistaken here? 


Macunaíma said:


> Eu comecei a pilotar aos 25 anos. _Desde_ criança eu _tinha_ essa vontade.


Tudo está claro com esta oração.


Macunaíma said:


> _Desde_ criança eu _tenho_ vontade de pilotar aviões.


Caso1: Eu não chegei ser piloto.
Caso2: Eu chegei ser piloto, piloto aviões, gosto disso, e esta vontade de pilotar ainda não se desvaneceu. 
Sem mais contexto, pode a frase significar ambos casos? Pergunto que Janeca diz, que «Há quanto tempo não te *vejo*!» tembei se pode usar, embora, do contexto da frase original está claro que o homem já *viu* o seu amigo depois de miuto tempo sem ver-se, ou em outras palabras, o caso (encontro) sucedeu. 


almufadado said:


> Dasvidania !


----------



## Macunaíma

_"Desde criança tenho vontade de pilotar"_ não deixa claro se hoje a pessoa já pilota ou não, a única certeza é que o desejo ainda existe, portanto suas interpretações estão corretas.

_"Desde criança eu tinha vontade de pilotar"_ deixa evidente que hoje a pessoa pilota. 

Quanto a "Há quanto tempo não te vejo!" eu diria que, assim com o verbo no presente, a frase fica até mais idiomática. Como você disse, o contexto deixa claro que você acaba de ver a pessoa, afinal é com ela que você está falando. Você também pode estar numa mesa de restaurante comendo um prato de _gnocchi_ e dizer "há quanto tempo não como gnocchi!".


----------



## dec-sev

Obrigado, Macunaíma!


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> _"Desde criança tenho vontade de pilotar"_ não deixa claro se hoje a pessoa já pilota ou não, a única certeza é que o desejo ainda existe, portanto suas interpretações estão corretas.
> 
> _"Desde criança eu tinha vontade de pilotar"_ deixa evidente que hoje a pessoa pilota.
> 
> Quanto a "Há quanto tempo não te vejo!" eu diria que, assim com o verbo no presente, a frase fica até mais idiomática. Como você disse, o contexto deixa claro que você acaba de ver a pessoa, afinal é com ela que você está falando. Você também pode estar numa mesa de restaurante comendo um prato de _gnocchi_ e dizer "há quanto tempo não como gnocchi!".


 
Ora aqui está uma coisa bem curiosa, Macunaíma. Eu diria que o uso português é ao contrário: posso escrever a alguém dizendo-lhe _'há quanto tempo não te vejo!'_ e,evidentemente, a pessoa não está junto de mim, não estou a vê-la. E ao encontrar alguém com quem não estou há muito tempo, o mais natural é exclamar _'há quanto tempo não te via!' _(já a vi, acabei de vê-la)_._


----------

